# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  double dragon sos 500

## LegendKiller85

has anybody heard of this new prohormone or tried it i took 1 bottle (1 month) and gained 17 pounds and got strong fast and kept a good 12 pounds and iam no rookie to juiceing. 

here are its compounds double dragon sos 500


19-nor-androsta-4,9-diene
(Estra-4,9-diene-3-dione) - 20mg
13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)dien-17-one - 20mg
2a - 17a di-methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol - 5mg

----------


## whatthehellizthat

You gained 17 pounds in a month!? Was this the only sup you were taking?

----------


## Deltasaurus

i though on a test-e cycle at 500mg/wk for 12 weeks with awesome diet a gain of 20lbs of lean muscle would be optimal
so how would one gain 17lbs in a month from an oral prohormone such as Spawn or SoS 500????
Also what are the sides and what PCT where you going to do???

-AJ

----------


## LegendKiller85

instead of taking 2 pills a day I took 3 pills a day this stuff is the real deal I tried finaflex and apawn b-4 they didn't compare

----------


## Deltasaurus

how are you now? what was ur PCT? and anysides? you keep your gains?

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

are you alive?

----------


## Nooomoto

He's out trying to save his gf from the Shadow Warriors.

----------


## skeldno

anyone else tried them???

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

HAAha

----------


## F4iGuy

> He's out trying to save his gf from the Shadow Warriors.


Man I loved that game

----------


## warchild

bullshit

----------

